# Hydraulic Brake Line for Tandems?



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm getting ready to assemble my tandem, and I'm running into a debate that I wasn't really expecting. I'm usinig Shimano Saint M810 brakes. I was initially planning on using Goodridge brake line (I have it on one of my other bikes), and it seems like a viable option, except the price seems quite a bit higher than I recalled. Also, it's a very, very tight fit into the fully enclosed fittings on the frame. It fits, but it's tight (I confirmed fitment at a local shop).

I'm also considering the Jagwire brake hose, but I don't like their fittings, and you can't use Shimano fittings (I have these on a couple other bikes).

Ideally, I'd like to get the Saint line (it's different than the XT/XTR/Deore, etc), but it's not available in the length, nor is it available by the foot/yard.

So what's your brake line of choice, and why?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

All our tandems run BB7's, sorry.

I do know that Goodridge is used on things a lot more expensive to stop. That would be my choice based on you not liking the Jagwire fittings, Shimano has no offering and knowing from other sports, Goodridge is typically nice stuff.

The tight fit, assuming it doesn't damage the hose is a good thing. Can't help you on price.

PK


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a similar issue with Magura brakes lately, ended up paying for the Magura hose/fittings. Goodrich seems to be the other mainstream, reliable alternative..

Plum


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

I am ready to try a new set of brakes and have been looking at the Saints and V2's. Please post up or ping me off line with your experience with them once installed. Give em a good work out and let me know.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Stevoo said:


> I am ready to try a new set of brakes and have been looking at the Saints and V2's. Please post up or ping me off line with your experience with them once installed. Give em a good work out and let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I've been using the latest generation of Saints on my downhill bike (Intense M6), and I've been quite happy with them. The stopping ability and modulation is second to none that I've used (they replace Avid Codes on that bike). Although most of my bikes use the current gen XTs, and I've been quite pleased with those, the deal came up for another pair of Saints, and I jumped on it.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been using the Saints on my newly built Ventana and I think they work great. We are about a 330lb team...I think you are local to me (Orange Co.) La Habra Cyclery built it, maybe call Jim there and see what he used...I just ride it...


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yep, I'm local to the Fully Loop. We're also about a 320lb team.
I'm going to just go with Goodridge lines. Since I already have the fittings, the cost of the line is actually less than two sets of Jagwire line + fittings. And the Goodridge line has the increased flexibility, which will work better with the way I want to route the line for the low-mount rear caliper (mounted on the chainstay). 

Ok, you tandem people will think this may be funny, but one of the reasons why I've been partially reluctant to the Goodridge lines is because of the weight. Those lines with stainless steel fittings are heavy! I do have some aluminum fittings, but I'm concerned about their overall durability on a tandem (or anything other than a lightweight XC bike...which I wouldn't use Goodridge lines on, anyway). So the funny part is that my tandem will probably be 45+ pounds, so why the heck am I concerned about another 100 grams??? :madman:


----------



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

Really Lee? Weight weenie brake lines??? C'mon!!


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Right on.... a weight weenie tandem, 45lbs? Get the weight down around 30lbs. 
Just get that bike on trail and lets ride.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.... 

I know...habits are hard to break.  

While a low weight isn't a goal of this bike, I do try to be aware of the weight of each component I use. Because if I'm not at least kind of careful, this thing could be 50+ pounds! If I have the choice between two otherwise same components, I'll go for the lighter one.

The Goodridge line will work better at one of the bends it needs to make. :thumbsup: 

I did order the Goodridge line, and it's at The Path ready for me to pick up.
The next debate is whether or not to use the stronger stainless steel fittings or lighter gold ano aluminum fittings. ...sigh....  
I may just go with the stainless fittings and save the ano ones for a weight weenie build...that I wouldn't use Goodridge line for anyway. Why do I make this so difficult?

Ok, want to poke fun of me more? When I get a chance, I'm going to build a nice rack for the back made of chromoly and powdercoated to match. I'm sure it'll add a couple pounds. ut:


----------

